# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  Vivid Dreams : Long or Short, Real or Unreal

## LucidSky38

I will start off by saying this; as I only just begin to end my first year as a lucid dreamer, i'd like to ask this; has anyone had any strange dreams that feel almost TOO real feeling to be a dream, but still end up lucid for about 3 hours in "dream time"? (I know 3 hours sounds a bit over the top but it's true!) I remember a dream I had in July where it was winter (my dreams are often set in an opposite season) and I could feel the cold only outside, I could taste chocolate from a chocolate brand that doesen't exist in real life, smell fresh air, and of course, hear and see. I'd also like to know if anyone had a dream, like me, where they could only hear ringing, and only see, and if they were lucid and anything they imagined was just a shadow in the shape of what they're thinking of, as well as the dream constantly flashing dark back to the dream. Leave a comment please

----------

